# Tablet-Frage...  Nexus 7 vs. ipad-mini



## Andi482 (29. Dezember 2012)

Nabend zusammen....
o.g. Frage geht mir seit Tagen im Kopf rum und ich finde keine Entscheidung, vllt. hilft mir jemand auf die Sprünge.
Bitte keine "Fanboy"-Empfehlungen sondern ganz neutral betrachtet.

Ich war heute im MM um die Ecke um beide Geräte mal in der Hand zu halten und ich muss sagen, dass ipad-mini ist optisch und vom Material mal eine Spur schicker. (in meinen Augen)
Und dieses minimal größere Display macht es eigentlich auch zum perfekteren Gerät. Ich weiss nun auch von bekannten, dass sich etwaige Inhalte sehr leicht via Apple-TV auf den Fernseher streamen lassen.   (Geht sowas in ähnlicher weise mit Android-Geräten auch???)

geplanter Verwendungszweck für das Tablet:   "Couch-Surfing", Emails, Facebooken, ggf. mal nen Ebook oder Zeitschrift
                                                               (nen Film / Fotogalerie Stream auf die Glotze wäre nice to have, allerdings nicht das Hauptaugenmerk)

Dazu ist noch zu sagen das ich nen Android-Smartphone mit mir rumschleppe und mich 100%ig NICHT das über 600flocken teure iPhone kaufen sehe.
Sollte man der Einfachkeitshalber jetzt "mischen"...und sich trotz dem Android-Phone für zu hause nen Ipad-mini holen?

HAUT IN DIE TASTEN LEUTE!


----------



## ile (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich sag dir eins: Gerade für ebook ist die Auflösung des ipad Mini ein Witz, klarer Vorteil Nexus 7. Und das zählt wirklich stark, unterschätze das nicht! Außerdem : Wenn du doch eh schon Android nutzt- wozu in 2 Welten leben?


----------



## lipt00n (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich persönlich würde dann auch eher das Nexus bevorzugen, um da eine gewisse Systemhomogenität zu schaffen. Mir wäre das wichtig -das muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Für deine Streamingwünsche gibts im PlayStore gleich zwei Produkte: Skifta (Beta) und iMediaShare. Ich habe beide nicht benutzt, kann nicht sagen ob und wie sie funktionieren, aber das kannst du mit deinem Smartphone ja testen ,)


----------



## Andi482 (30. Dezember 2012)

Generell wäre es mir lieber bei einem System zu bleiben, da bin ich wohl einer Meinung.  PC mit Windows, Smartphone Android, warum also die dritte Software ins Haus holen.
Was mich halt reizt / reizen würde wäre die kleiner spur größe des Displays und die Optik.  (ist ja Geschmackssache)

Das Nexus wirkt aber vergleichsweise so "mikrig" so auf den ersten Blick.   Das es nen besseres Display hat, das war mir wohl bekannt.
ggf. halt warten bis das mini2 rauskommt      spass beiseite.


Die Apps scheinen auf den ersten Blick hilfreich...nur ist mein TV nicht aus der neusten Generation und hat weder DLNA noch Wifi.  Werde mich da aber nochmal 
genauer einlesen bei den Apps.


----------



## Andi482 (31. Dezember 2012)

will sonst keiner seinen Senf dazu geben??


----------



## OctoCore (31. Dezember 2012)

Doch - habe zwar kein n7, aber ein 7"-Tablet mit der gleichen Auflösung.
Für EBooks  wunderbar - für Zeitschriftenformate wie PCGH, c't, die ja in der Regel als PDF daherkommen, zu klein, auch für Comics in dem Format. Dafür ist dann 10" viel besser geeignet. Nicht das die Schrift nicht scharf wäre - ist sie - aber eben winzig. 
Dickere Eier als das Ipad Mini hat das N7 sowieso - zumindest bei der CPU. Bei der GPU ist es schwächer, aber die ist für sich gesehen trotzdem schnell genug.
Einen HDMI-Ausgang hat das N7 ja leider nicht - also geht es mit TV so oder so nur drahtlos.
Die 32GB-Version ist empfehlenswert - ich habe 40GB und komme ganz gut über die Runden, aber 16Gb wären mir schon zu wenig.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Dezember 2012)

Ein ebook auf ein Tablet? Gibt nichts schlimmeres für die Augen...
Anonsten: Nexus 7. Hab es selbst und es ist perfekt


----------



## OctoCore (31. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem schlecht für die Augen ist schlicht Unsinn. Vielleicht, wenn man die Beleuchtung auf 100% stellt. 
Ist weniger anstrengend als Surfen am großen Moni.
Ich lese stundenlang am Stück ohne Probleme damit.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Dezember 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das mit dem schlecht für die Augen ist schlicht Unsinn. Vielleicht, wenn man die Beleuchtung auf 100% stellt.
> Ist weniger anstrengend als Surfen am großen Moni.
> Ich lese stundenlang am Stück ohne Probleme damit.


 
Achja... Unsinn also.  Ein Buch auf Papier zu lesen, ist für die Augen deutlich entspannender als auf einem Tablet.
Aber ist ja schlicht unsinn wie du sagst.


----------



## Andi482 (31. Dezember 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Anonsten: Nexus 7. Hab es selbst und es ist perfekt


 
je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto "kleiner" kommt mir das Nexus 7 vor.  vllt. doch ins "gegnerische Lager" wechseln, oder halt warten bis es die Nexus 10 wieder gibt..???
Da kommt allerdings das höhrere Gewicht wieder, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, zum tragen.


----------



## OctoCore (31. Dezember 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Achja... Unsinn also.  Ein Buch auf Papier zu lesen, ist für die Augen deutlich entspannender als auf einem Tablet.
> Aber ist ja schlicht unsinn wie du sagst.



Ist einfach eine Sache der Einstellung. Und des Ambientes - es *kann* anstrengender sein - aber das einfach so pauschal zu behaupten, ist wirklich Unsinn.
Praktisch ist der Unterschied für mich Null.


----------



## Andi482 (31. Dezember 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ist einfach eine Sache der Einstellung. Und des Ambientes - es *kann* anstrengender sein - aber das einfach so pauschal zu behaupten, ist wirklich Unsinn.
> Praktisch ist der Unterschied für mich Null.


 
Mit nem "richtigen" Buch kann es je nach Ambiente und Lichtverhältnissen doch genauso anstrengend sein.....
Wenn man die Beleuchtung nachtürlich auf 120% stehen hat kann ich mir gut vorstellen das es anstrengend wird für die Augen.


----------



## OctoCore (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich regel die Beleuchtung auf minimum runter. Dann sieht das so aus wie auf Umweltpapier oder dem Kindle (dem alten). Bei den neuen Kindles ist übrigens auch Beleuchtung vorhanden - nicht abschaltbar.
Was man *nicht* machen sollte: Im Dunkeln lesen - obwohl das natürlich technisch super geht. Aber das ist wirklich Stress für die Augen.



Andi482 schrieb:


> je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto "kleiner" kommt mir das Nexus 7 vor.  vllt. doch ins "gegnerische Lager" wechseln, oder halt warten bis es die Nexus 10 wieder gibt..???
> Da kommt allerdings das höhrere Gewicht wieder, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, zum tragen.



Ein 10,5"-Tab hat die doppelte Fläche.


----------



## ile (31. Dezember 2012)

Andi482 schrieb:
			
		

> je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto "kleiner" kommt mir das Nexus 7 vor.  vllt. doch ins "gegnerische Lager" wechseln, oder halt warten bis es die Nexus 10 wieder gibt..???
> Da kommt allerdings das höhrere Gewicht wieder, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, zum tragen.



Ich hab bis vor 9 Monaten auch noch durch die Welt posaunt "Ein 7"-Tablet werde ich mir niemals kaufen, das ist mir viel zu klein, da sehe ich ja nix". Dann kam das N7 zu dem extrem attraktiven Preis und ich dachte mir, dass man da nix falsch machen kann und dann hab ich auch mal n Tablet. Zum surfen und so, da mein DHD so langsam zu unperformant für mich wurde, der Markt mir bisher aber kein adäquaten Nachfolger anbieten konnte. Also hab ich das N7 Anfang September gekauft und tata: Meine Meinung heute: "zum lesen, surfen und Videos schauen (youtube etc.) sind 7" perfekt. Alles größere ist zu unhandlich (keine Einhandhaltung mehr möglich, auch das iPad Mini ist zu breit dafür) und zu schwer. 10" macht nur zum produktiv sein Sinn (z. B. PDFs editieren, Stifteingabe, ...)..."


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Dezember 2012)

ile schrieb:


> keine Einhandhaltung mehr möglich, auch das iPad Mini ist zu breit dafür



Ich habe auch keine Pranken, aber mit einer Hand kann ich das mini trotzdem umschliessen. Für Frauenhände ist es zwar zu breit (wobei es so leicht ist, dass es jede Frau trotzdem am Rand mit einer Hand halten kann), für Männerhände aber nicht zwangsläufig.

Das lässt sich so also nicht verallgemeinern, denn es in einer Hand zu halten, ist durch das geringe Gewicht für jeden möglich, wenn man es am Rand hält, nur umschliessen kann es nicht jeder mit einer Hand.


----------



## ile (1. Januar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch keine Pranken, aber mit einer Hand kann ich das mini trotzdem umschliessen. Für Frauenhände ist es zwar zu breit (wobei es so leicht ist, dass es jede Frau trotzdem am Rand mit einer Hand halten kann), für Männerhände aber nicht zwangsläufig.
> 
> Das lässt sich so also nicht verallgemeinern, denn es in einer Hand zu halten, ist durch das geringe Gewicht für jeden möglich, wenn man es am Rand hält, nur umschliessen kann es nicht jeder mit einer Hand.



Mir geht um "umschließen" und zwar so, dass es nicht bereits nach 5 Minuten weh tut, d. h. bloßes "es geht" reicht bei weitem nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (1. Januar 2013)

Ich kann mein 7-Zöller gut über die Schmalseite greifen und halten - aber ein paar mm mehr wären mir auf Dauer schon zu viel - das Mini-Ei wäre daher nichts für mich.
Das N7 ist im Vergleich noch etwas schmaler und - wertig hin oder her - es fühlt sich etwas besser an als der Alupanzer meines MediaPads.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Januar 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Mir geht um "umschließen" und zwar so, dass es nicht bereits nach 5 Minuten weh tut, d. h. bloßes "es geht" reicht bei weitem nicht.



Tja, worum es dir geht, ist aber eigentlich egal. "Umschließen", oder "what ever", deine verallgemeinerte Aussage war nicht richtig. 
Man kann das mini, ohne das es weh tut, problemlos mit einer Hand halten und mit der anderen bedienen.
Es gibt was das angeht aber letztlich nur einen vernünftigen Ratschlag für den TE: In den MM oder Sa marschieren, und die Teile mal selber in der Hand halten.


----------



## Andi482 (1. Januar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es gibt was das angeht aber letztlich nur einen vernünftigen Ratschlag für den TE: In den MM oder Sa marschieren, und die Teile mal selber in der Hand halten.



Das ist ja genau das was in um die Entscheidung gebracht, bzw. ins zweifeln hat bringen lassen... 
Ob man das jetzt umschließt oder whatever ist doch völlig Banane, weil da jeder seine eigene Art und Weise hat. Der eine hält es links rum, der andere rechts rum,
der nächste hat da eine art smartcover und nuttz das ding als aufstell-gerät und hält es garnicht.


----------



## ile (1. Januar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Man kann das mini, ohne das es weh tut, problemlos mit einer Hand halten und mit der anderen bedienen.



Auch diese verallgemeinerte Aussage ist schlicht falsch : ICH kann das Mini nicht " , ohne das es weh tut, problemlos mit einer Hand halten und mit der anderen bedienen.". 
Aussage (die auf "man" bezogen war) somit widerlegt. 

Wenn du das kannst - ok. Heißt aber nicht, dass alle das können.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (6. Januar 2013)

Dieses Jahr erscheint wahrscheinlich auch das iPad Mini mit Retina Display.


----------



## ct5010 (7. Januar 2013)

Das Nexus 7 kann man auch besser in der Hand halten (eine Hand) und man hat den schwarzen Rand links und rechts. Gibt es beim iPad Mini nicht, das kann man nicht vernünftig halten.


----------



## Andi482 (9. Januar 2013)

TheGamerzZ schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr erscheint wahrscheinlich auch das iPad Mini mit Retina Display.


 
Retina ist ja alles schön und gut, aber nicht das entscheidende Kriterium für mich.  Da tut es das jetzige mini genauso gut denke ich...auch ohne Retina.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Januar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Das Nexus 7 kann man auch besser in der Hand halten (eine Hand) und man hat den schwarzen Rand links und rechts. Gibt es beim iPad Mini nicht, das kann man nicht vernünftig halten.


 Doch man kann es ohne Problem halten, da der Touchscreen das unterscheiden kann-


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Januar 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Auch diese verallgemeinerte Aussage ist schlicht falsch : ICH kann das Mini nicht " , ohne das es weh tut, problemlos mit einer Hand halten und mit der anderen bedienen.".
> Aussage (die auf "man" bezogen war) somit widerlegt.



Nein, diese Aussage ist in keiner Weise falsch. Selbst meine 1,60m große Frau kann das iPad mini vollkommen problemlos mit einer Hand halten und mit der anderen bedienen. Und auch andere iPad mini User, sei es hier im Forum oder Leute, die ich privat kenne, bestätigen dies. Genau so ist es auch in Tests nachzulesen:
http://www.connect.de/testbericht/apple-ipad-mini-test-1439700.html
http://www.teltarif.de/apple-ipad-mini-test/news/49346.html
http://www.giga.de/tablets/ipad-mini/tests/ipad-mini-test/page/2/

Also, nix widerlegt....
Meine allgemeine Aussage war vollkommen korrekt und deswegen das "man" anstatt "ich" auch absolut angebracht.
Falsch war einzig deine Aussage, dass man das mini nicht mit einer Hand halten kann.



ile schrieb:


> Wenn du das kannst - ok. Heißt aber nicht, dass alle das können.



Dann solltest du diese Maßstäbe auch an dich selber setzen. Nur weil du das mini (angeblich) nicht mit einer Hand halten kannst (wobei ich mich da ehrlich fragen muss, wie das sein kann), muss das nicht für alle anderen auch gelten


----------



## ile (10. Januar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, diese Aussage ist in keiner Weise falsch. Selbst meine 1,60m große Frau kann das iPad mini vollkommen problemlos mit einer Hand halten und mit der anderen bedienen. Und auch andere iPad mini User, sei es hier im Forum oder Leute, die ich privat kenne, bestätigen dies. Genau so ist es auch in Tests nachzulesen:
> http://www.connect.de/testbericht/apple-ipad-mini-test-1439700.html
> http://www.teltarif.de/apple-ipad-mini-test/news/49346.html
> http://www.giga.de/tablets/ipad-mini/tests/ipad-mini-test/page/2/
> ...



Das ist schön für dich. Ich kann ich allerdings aus dem Stand 3 Leute incl. mir nennen, die es nicht BEQUEM mit einer Hand halten können, somit Aussage widerlegt. Deine Aussage ist schlichtweg nicht allgemeingültig.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Januar 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Das ist schön für dich. Ich kann ich allerdings aus dem Stand 3 Leute incl. mir nennen, die es nicht BEQUEM mit einer Hand halten können, somit Aussage widerlegt. Deine Aussage ist schlichtweg nicht allgemeingültig.



Das wiederum ist schön für dich. Ich denke, die von mir verlinkten Tests (die du vermutlich noch nicht mal gelesen hast) sprechen eine deutliche Sprache: Die Tester attestieren dem iPad mini, dass man es BEQUEM mit einer Hand halten kann. Also hör bitte auf so einen Blödsinn zu erzählen.

_"Der große Vorteil des mini liegt schon mal im Wortsinn auf der Hand: Es ist leicht, flach und anders als ein großes iPad auch mit einer Hand längere Zeit problemlos zu halten."_

_"Das iPad mini wiegt nur rund 310 Gramm. Das ist die Hälfte dessen, was das große Modell auf die Waage bringt. So lässt sich das Modell auch über einen längeren Zeitraum bequem in der Hand halten."_

_"Das iPad mini fühlt sich sehr gut und hochwertig an und kann, dank des geringen Gewichts von etwas mehr als 300 Gramm, auch längere Zeit angenehm in einer Hand gehalten werden."_

Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, ein 300g Pad mit einer Hand zu halten, dann ist dir leider auch nicht zu helfen


----------



## ile (10. Januar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wiederum ist schön für dich. Ich denke, die von mir verlinkten Tests (die du vermutlich noch nicht mal gelesen hast) sprechen eine deutliche Sprache: Die Tester attestieren dem iPad mini, dass man es BEQUEM mit einer Hand halten kann. Also hör bitte auf so einen Blödsinn zu erzählen.
> 
> "Der große Vorteil des mini liegt schon mal im Wortsinn auf der Hand: Es ist leicht, flach und anders als ein großes iPad auch mit einer Hand längere Zeit problemlos zu halten."
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen. Ich denke trotzdem, dass ich besser weiß, was ich für bequem empfinde und was nicht. Das weißt weder du noch irgendein Testwriter besser... :roll:


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Januar 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen. Ich denke trotzdem, dass ich besser weiß, was ich für bequem empfinde und was nicht. Das weißt weder du noch irgendein Testwriter besser... :roll:


 
Ach ja, hatte ich vergessen: In einer Kaufberatung geht es ja um dich, nicht um den TE 

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung. Das war deine Aussage:



> Alles größere ist zu unhandlich (*keine Einhandhaltung mehr möglich, auch das iPad Mini ist zu breit dafür*)[...]



Ich lese da nichts von "mMn", "ich empfinde", "ich persönlich"...oder Ähnliches. Und diese allgemeine Aussage ist Quatsch, wie die Tests belegen. 
Aber gut, iPad User und Tester reden natürlich alle Mist, wenn Ile sagt, dass man das iPad mini nicht mit einer Hand halten kann.


----------



## Trolli91 (10. Januar 2013)

Ihr mit euerm Test.. was zählt is offn Platz  Geht in den Laden und schauts euch an und entscheidet was ihr jeweils besser findet. Ich persönlich finde kann das ipad mini auch nicht bequem über längere Zeit in der Hand halten(wenn ich es mit einer Hand umschließe), liegt vielleicht aber daran das ich bei meinem 7" Tab einen Rahmen gewohnt bin und sich diese Problematik bisher nicht gestellt hat.
Das man das Ipad mini problemlos aufn Touchscreen halten kann ist schön: Wenns funktioniert wunderbar und dann erübrigt sich jegliche weitere Diskussion diesbezüglich, da man es auch bequem an der Seite tragen kann


----------



## ile (10. Januar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, hatte ich vergessen: In einer Kaufberatung geht es ja um dich, nicht um den TE
> 
> Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung. Das war deine Aussage:
> 
> ...



 Darum geht es schon längst nicht mehr. Es geht gerade darum, dass du es für allgemeingültig hältst, dass man das Mini mit einer Hand bequem halten könne. Und das ist schlichtweg falsch, da "allgemeingültig" bereits Durch 1 Gegenbeispiel - in dem Fall mir - widerlegt ist.  

Und dein Allgemeingerede von wegen " Ich lese da nichts von "mMn", "ich empfinde", "ich persönlich"...oder Ähnliches. " ist ne ganz lustige Argumentation, da ich genauso argumentieren kann, dass ich nicht "man" / "allgemeingültig" / "für alle" etc. pp. geschrieben habe, ich habe es offen gelassen. Alles darüber hinaus hast du leider selbst hineininterpretiert...  

By the way: Dies ist ein Forum. In einem Forum schreibt jeder seine Meinung. Darum würde ich bei offen formulierten Aussagen normalerweise davon ausgehen, dass es nicht für allgemeingültig gehalten wird. Wäre ja auch Bullshit, schließlich ist das meiste subjektiv. Nur so als Tipp für die Zukunft. Damit du mich nicht jedes Mal falsch interpretierst.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Januar 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Geht in den Laden und schauts euch an und entscheidet was ihr jeweils besser findet.



Sag ich doch 



> (wenn ich es mit einer Hand umschließe)



Und genau das ist doch der springende Punkt.
Mit kleinen Händen kann man das iPad zwar nicht umschließen, aber das heißt doch nicht, dass man es nicht trotzdem bequem längere Zeit mit einer Hand halten kann, weswegen Ile's verallgemeinerte Aussage ("keine Einhandhaltung möglich") einfach falsch ist.



ile schrieb:


> Darum geht es schon längst nicht mehr. Es geht gerade darum, dass du es für allgemeingültig hältst, dass man das Mini mit einer Hand bequem halten könne. Und das ist schlichtweg falsch, da "allgemeingültig" bereits Durch 1 Gegenbeispiel - in dem Fall mir - widerlegt ist.



Du hast gar nichts widerlegt.
Ich belege meine Aussagen wenigstens mit Tests (so, wie es sich gehört). Du schwafelst eigentlich nur rum



ile schrieb:


> Und dein Allgemeingerede von wegen " Ich lese da nichts von "mMn", "ich empfinde", "ich persönlich"...oder Ähnliches. " ist ne ganz lustige Argumentation, da ich genauso argumentieren kann, dass ich nicht "man" / "allgemeingültig" / "für alle" etc. pp. geschrieben habe, ich habe es offen gelassen. Alles darüber hinaus hast du leider selbst hineininterpretiert..



Nein, du hast eine definitive Aussage gemacht. Siehe oben.



> By the way: Dies ist ein Forum. In einem Forum schreibt jeder seine Meinung. Darum würde ich bei offen formulierten Aussagen normalerweise davon ausgehen, dass es nicht für allgemeingültig gehalten wird.



Hier konkret sind wir in einer Kaufberatung. Da macht es Sinn gewisse Formulierungen zu verwenden, wenn man seine eigene Meinung kundtut, denn dann gleitet man von einer objektiven Beratung in eine subjektive Bewertung, und darauf sollte man auch hinweisen.


----------



## ile (10. Januar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, du hast eine definitive Aussage gemacht. Siehe oben.



   Das mit der definitiven Aussage warst du, sagst du ja sogar selber:



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine allgemeine Aussage war vollkommen korrekt und deswegen das "man" anstatt "ich" auch absolut angebracht.



Und was interessieren mich deine Tests, wenn es um MEINE Empfindung geht??! DAS ist dummes Geschwafel... Tse, willst mir durch Tests beweisen, dass meine subjektive Wahrnehmung falsch ist, wie ugly ist das denn??!!


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Januar 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Das mit der definitiven Aussage warst du, sagst du ja sogar selber:
> Und was interessieren mich deine Tests, wenn es um MEINE Empfindung geht??! DAS ist dummes Geschwafel... Tse, willst mir durch Tests beweisen, dass meine subjektive Wahrnehmung falsch ist, wie ugly ist das denn??!!



Dann weise auf DEINE Empfindungen hin, wie wäre es damit? Du sagst, Einhandhaltung ist beim mini nicht möglich und das ist Bullshit...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------

Tolle Argumentation btw. mit dem widerlegen von Argumenten.
Wenn also ein Silentfreak sagt, dass eine Gigabyte 7950 mit Windforce-Kühler laut ist, dann widerlegt das automatisch die Aussage, dass die die 7950 Windforce laut Testern und Besitzern eine der leisesten Grakas ist, die man kaufen kann!?
Sehr witzig

------------

Aber genug davon. Du hast mein vollstes Mitleid dafür, dass du nicht in der Lage bist, ein 300g Tablet mit einer Hand festzuhalten (denn man kann es ja auch am Rand halten...)


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2013)

Die selbe Frage Stelle ich mir auch
Gibt es noch andere Pro/kontra Meinungen ausser der bequemen Grösse in der Hand die hier zu 85% diskutiert wird ?
Wie sieht  es mit denn apps aus kann Mann mit Apple mehr anfangen ?

@Te
Was hast du geholt ?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (26. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab das Ipad Mini und muss sagen, dass ich das Gerät deutlich handlicher finde und die Auflösung definitiv nicht zu niedrig finde.

Ich kann gut darauf lesen und surfen macht auch Spass.

Ich hatte beide geräte zu testen und mir gefiel die Anmutung und Software vom Ipad einfach besser.

Ich habe auch ein Android handy, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass iOS für handys zu geschlossen ist. Allerdings finde ich es in Sachen Bedienung auf einem tablet einfach alle erste Sahne und dort macht das geschlossene system auch keine Probleme(Bluetooth und Fotos verschicken etc.)

Von daher meine Empfehlung: Tablet=iOS bzw. ipad      Handy=Android



zum Thema in der Hand halten: ich habe um mein Mini eine super Hülle drum, damit ist es perfekt in der Hand und man kann es auch super hinstellen.  hat nur 12€ gekostet^^


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2013)

Ich denke ich werde mir das mini ei oder Vllt sogar das ei 3 holen. Werde mir auch noch etwas Lektüre dazu holen um zz schauen was Mann da so alles mit machen kann, angefangen von der LichtSteuerung und HeizungsSteuerung ect.....
Omg ich bekomme Apfel......?!?!


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mir das mini ei oder Vllt sogar das ei 3 holen.



Also ich habe sowohl das iPad mini, als auch das 3er hier. Das mini hat meine Frau beschlagnahmt, weswegen ich selber jetzt wieder das 3er habe. 

Grundsätzlich sind beide gut. Das 3er hat das deutlich bessere Display, wiegt aber auch bei längerer Nutzung schwerer in der Hand. Das mini ist mobiler und ein "echter" alltäglicher Begleiter.
*_Gerüchteküche an_* Es wird übrigens gemunkelt, dass möglicherweise schon im März ein iPad 5 präsentiert wird.*_Gerüchteküche aus_*

Zum Thema Haussteuerung:

Erfahrungsbericht: Hausautomatisierung mit RWE SmartHome – vielfältige Möglichkeiten, verbesserungswürdige Apps | ifun.de


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also ich habe sowohl das iPad mini, als auch das 3er hier. Das mini hat meine Frau beschlagnahmt, weswegen ich selber jetzt wieder das 3er habe.
> 
> Grundsätzlich sind beide gut. Das 3er hat das deutlich bessere Display, wiegt aber auch bei längerer Nutzung schwerer in der Hand. Das mini ist mobiler und ein "echter" alltäglicher Begleiter.
> *Gerüchteküche an* Es wird übrigens gemunkelt, dass möglicherweise schon im März ein iPad 5 präsentiert wird.*Gerüchteküche aus*
> ...



Vielen dank für den Link, werde ich mir gleich mal ansehen. Aus Zeitmangel hatte ich vor einem Jahr meine Schallplattenspieler und die komplette sammlung verkauft. Jetzt frage ich mich ob es da das ein oder andere Programm zur bearbeitung und zum mixen gibt. Ein bekannter schwört ja bei Musik und Videobearbeiten immer auf Apple.
Videobearbeitung stelle ich mir eher schwierig vor aber MP3 mixen....
Hat jemand Ahnung ?


----------



## Andi482 (27. Februar 2013)

Also die optik des Mini ist ganz klar die bessere (in meinen Augen).....abzuwarten bleibt das ggf. in der gleichen optik erscheinde ipad 5.

Ich für mich bin mittlerweile der Meinung, das solange es um ein ebook geht und nen bissel Surfen man bestimmt super mit nem Mini klarkommt,
allerdings bei nem DINA4 Heft  (PCGamesHardware / Spiegel) das glaube ich nicht mehr ganz so cool kommt.  Glaube in diesem Fall ist man mit dem großen besser bedient.
Ich z.b. habe keine lust ständig rein und raus zu zoomen nur um dann ggf. das eine oder andere doch noch lesen zu können.

oder wie denkt ihr?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Andi482 schrieb:


> Ich für mich bin mittlerweile der Meinung, das solange es um ein ebook geht und nen bissel Surfen man bestimmt super mit nem Mini klarkommt, allerdings bei nem DINA4 Heft  (PCGamesHardware / Spiegel) das glaube ich nicht mehr ganz so cool kommt.  Glaube in diesem Fall ist man mit dem großen besser bedient. Ich z.b. habe keine lust ständig rein und raus zu zoomen nur um dann ggf. das eine oder andere doch noch lesen zu können.



Da gebe ich dir recht. eBook lesen ist auf dem mini kein Problem. Aber Magazine lassen sich auf dem "großen" besser lesen und handhaben.



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ein bekannter schwört ja bei Musik und Videobearbeiten immer auf Apple.
> Videobearbeitung stelle ich mir eher schwierig vor aber MP3 mixen....
> Hat jemand Ahnung ?



Ich denke da sollte man unterscheiden:

Zum MP3 mixen und Video bearbeiten ist ein Tablet eh nicht der richtige Spielpartner.
Da ist und bleibt der Rechner die bessere Wahl. Da hat der AppStore einige gute Programme für den Mac anzubieten. Nur gibt es da auf dem PC natürlich genügend gleichwertige Alternativen (auch wenn Final Cut Pro auf dem Mac für mich persönlich das beste Videobearbeitungs-Programm ist, was ich jemals hatte). Einen wirklichen Vorteil pro Apple gibt es da also nicht wirklich. Es entscheidet der Geschmack.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2013)

Ok ich denke ich bleibe bei dem Mini und schau mir Die Applesache mal an. Ebooks und Zeitschriften sind eh nicht mein Ding da ich die doch lieber als Print habe.
Und wenn bald eh ein neues Pad rauskommt brauche ich auch kein dreier oder vierer zu holen.
Und eigendlich wollte ich eh bloss ein Tablet fürs surfen,die ein oder andere immoapp, pcghapp etwas Musik und wenn der ein oder andere Film drauf läuft passt 
das erst mal.

Bleibt ja noch die frage nach dem Speicher 16 oder 32 Gb und die frage nach dem Internet über 3G ?
Generell denke ich habe ich das Handy immer dabei und könnte es so auch routen lassen und spar mir den
Aufpreis zumal ich eh nur eine Karte haben mächte.
Wie sieht es mit Navigation aus geht das auch mit mini ei ? GPS ect vorhanden ?
Und noch ne frage zum OS was ist dort Aktuell und wie sieht es mit der Update Politik aus ? 
Ist das so wie mit manchen Android wo mann dann ewig auf zb 2.3 Hängt oder ziehen die immer mit ?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Bleibt ja noch die frage nach dem Speicher 16 oder 32 Gb



Mehr als 16GB braucht man eigentlich nur, wenn man ausgiebig Multimedia nutzt oder viel damit spielt. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann reichen 16 aus (effektiv, nach Abzug des OS bleiben glaube ich ~14GB).



> Wie sieht es mit Navigation aus geht das auch mit mini ei ? GPS ect vorhanden ?



Navigation/GPS leider nur mit 3G (oder Cellular, wie Apple es nennt). Keine Ahnung, warum. 
Kommt sich halt drauf an. Reicht dir dein Smartphone für Navigation? Möchtest du das mini auch mobil nutzen? Wenn ja, dann 3G, wenn nicht reicht WiFi.



> Und noch ne frage zum OS was ist dort Aktuell und wie sieht es mit der Update Politik aus ?
> Ist das so wie mit manchen Android wo mann dann ewig auf zb 2.3 Hängt oder ziehen die immer mit ?



Aktuell ist Version 6.1.2. 6.1.3 soll aber schon bald kommen, um den Passcode-Bug zu beheben.
Und nein, man muss nicht wie bei Android warten. Unterstützt ein Update oder eine neue iOS-Version dein Gerät, dann kannst du die auch sofort am Release-Tag über Apple beziehen.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2013)

> Navigation/GPS leider nur mit 3G (oder Cellular, wie Apple es nennt). Keine Ahnung, warum.
> Kommt sich halt drauf an. Reicht dir dein Smartphone für Navigation?  Möchtest du das mini auch mobil nutzen? Wenn ja, dann 3G, wenn nicht  reicht WiFi.


Das ist natürlich sone sache GPS hätte ich schon gerne mit nem Grossen Display 
Gut zu wissen das ich dann die Cellular brauch

Werde mir dann entweder das  oder das nehmen. Ich denke das ist die beste Wahl wenn es um ein Handliches Tablet geht was sehr leicht ist und mann
Überall mitschleppen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Ja, als alltäglicher Begleiter ist das mini wirklich gut, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen kann.

Also beim Tablet nehme ich lieber etwas mehr Speicher um auch mal Platz für ein paar Filme zu haben. Aber das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2013)

Nutzt du das oder die pads zur Navigation ?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Nein, meistens das iPhone, ganz einfach weil ich das immer in der Hosentasche habe. Allerdings wollte ich das mini dieses Jahr im Urlaub mal als Navi testen. Wobei Urlaub zu viel gesagt ist. Kurztripp trifft es eher.
Apple's Kartenservice hat mich trotz der teilweise berechtigten Kritik, bisher übrigens immer sehr zuverlässig geleitet. Es gibt ja aber auch genügend Alternativen im App-Store.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, meistens das iPhone, ganz einfach weil ich das immer in der Hosentasche habe. Allerdings wollte ich das mini dieses Jahr im Urlaub mal als Navi testen. Wobei Urlaub zu viel gesagt ist. Kurztripp trifft es eher.
> Apple's Kartenservice hat mich trotz der teilweise berechtigten Kritik, bisher übrigens immer sehr zuverlässig geleitet. Es gibt ja aber auch genügend Alternativen im App-Store.



Kostet dad was oder ist dann dir Navigationssoftware umsonst


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Sowohl als auch. Mache aus dem AppStore kosten, andere nicht. Es gibt aber auch immer wieder gute Angebote. So waren letztens noch von einem Anbieter Städteführer kostenlos im Angebot (München, Berlin, New York usw.) inkl. Offline Navigation. Da habe ich natürlich zugeschlagen.

Die integrierte Lösung von Apple ist kostenlos. Google Maps als App ebenfalls.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch. Mache aus dem AppStore kosten, andere nicht. Es gibt aber auch immer wieder gute Angebote. So waren letztens noch von einem Anbieter Städteführer kostenlos im Angebot (München, Berlin, New York usw.) inkl. Offline Navigation. Da habe ich natürlich zugeschlagen.
> 
> Die integrierte Lösung von Apple ist kostenlos. Google Maps als App ebenfalls.



Ich werde es dann sehen gibt auch viel Zubehör für das Ding, Halter für die Autoscheibe, oder für an die Kopfstütze das die kleine zb Filme schauen kann und tausende Hüllen,Cover Adapter ect...


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich werde es dann sehen gibt auch viel Zubehör für das Ding, Halter für die Autoscheibe, oder für an die Kopfstütze das die kleine zb Filme schauen kann und tausende Hüllen,Cover Adapter ect...



Ja, wie ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen kann, muss man aufpassen, sonst gibt man nachher mehr Geld für Zubehör aus, als für das Pad selber aus


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, wie ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen kann, muss man aufpassen, sonst gibt man nachher mehr Geld für Zubehör aus, als für das Pad selber aus



Könnte passieren,  hab in der Bucht ein Set gesehen was für 30 alles beinhaltet was man braucht, zumindest im Auto.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Für 30 kann man ja echt nicht meckern


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Für 30 kann man ja echt nicht meckern



Ich das es was taugt


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Das ist immer ein Glücksspiel. Gibt es denn keine User-Bewertungen (z.B. bei Amazon) zu dem Set?


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist immer ein Glücksspiel. Gibt es denn keine User-Bewertungen (z.B. bei Amazon) zu dem Set?



Hab es halt in der bucht gesehen, mal schauen ob ich was zu finde

EDIT

Wie bezahlt man eigentlich im Store ? Geht das auch nur mit Kreditkarte ?


----------

